# fresh install can't configure DHCP



## frabato56 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

I installed 8.2 this morning and when I get to networking it goes like this:

1) ethernet card re0 (realtek 8169) is recognized
2) ipv6 = no
3) dhcp = yes
4) looking for servers
5) I'm taken to the configuration screen
6) I enter Astudio.music.org for host
7) tab fills in music.org for domain and 255.255.255.0 for netmask
8) would you like to bring up the interface = yes = the device is not configured...
9) initialization of re0 device failed

I'm a complete BSD n00b, can anyone please point out where I'm going wrong.

Thanks


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2011)

Post the contents of your /etc/rc.conf file, especially *ifconfig_** or any relevant entries.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2011)

Some changes were made to the re(4) driver after 8.2-RELEASE.  If you're installing from the network, a FreeBSD-9.0-BETA3 bootonly CD will have the newer code, and is probably the easiest thing to do.

Otherwise, ignore this and it should still boot.  Some manual tricks might make it work, like the "Loader Tunables" mentioned in the man page.  After that, freebsd-update(8) could be used to get newer code.  Or you might have to find a different Ethernet card to retrieve that update.


----------



## frabato56 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Sysinstall only writes the hostname to rc.conf. I entered 
	
	



```
ifconfig re0="DHCP"
```
 but you may notice that I forgot the underscore (n00b mistake). It's up and running now.

Thanks


----------

